# Comment vérifier sa Ram ?



## Thierry GEFARD (8 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour.

A la suite de plusieurs Kernel Panic sous Jaguar, souvant incompréhensibles (1 avec VLC 0.44 en visualisant la bande annonce d'Amélie Poulain" en DivX, je me suis mis à suspecter les barettes de mémoire que j'ai ajoutées il y a longtemps de cela (environ 10 mois). Je rencontrai aussi des Kernel Panic sous X 1.4 et notamment avec Imovie.

J'ai donc utilisé GaugePro 1.1 et DimmFirst Aid.

Résultat des tests :

- Avec Gauge Pro :
Memory information : 640 Mb (ce qui est la réalité)
Memory performance 149,4 Mb/Sec moving memory (64 - bit).

- Avec Dimm First Aid :
Model : PowerMac 3.5 (je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire)
Model : PowerMac G4 (QuickSilve) : là d'accord c'est ma machine

- DIMM0/J21 : DIMM Configured for 128 Mb (ram installée d'origine sur mon G4) - 7.5 ns PC 133-333. DIMM Checks out OK

- DIMM1/J22 : DIMM Configured for 256 Mb (Ram ajoutée par moi) - 7.5 ns PC 133-333. DIMM Checks out OK

- DIMM2/J23 : DIMM Configured for 256 Mb (Ram ajoutée par moi) - 7.5 ns PC 133-333. DIMM Checks out OK

J'ai l'impression que tout à l'air d'aller bien.
Mais ces tests sont-ils suffisants pour être sur que ma Ram fonctionne correctement sous OS X ?

Y-a-t-il d'autres utilitaires à utiliser, d'autres tests à faire ?
Mon problème est que les plantages interviennent de façon aléatoire et rarement avec des applis standard comme AW 6 (sauf peut-être internet explorer).

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## ApplePie (9 Octobre 2002)

en l'essayant sur une barque ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

plus sérieusement, la seule méthode fiable est _préhistorique_ : tu démontes en laissant la ram d'origine et tu lances les applications "paniquantes" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (9 Octobre 2002)

Merci pour ta réponse. Voici le résultat de mes tests :
- Demarrage avec la Ram d'origine 128 Mo (après avoir lancé FSd -k ou quelque chose comme ça) et lancement de 15 applis (word excel Power Point 2001 sous classic, itunes, VLC 0.44 etc. après avoir lancé "Top" dans le terminal.
Beaucoup de pageouts mais aucun Kernel Panic. Il restait par moment 1 Mo de dispo.

- J'enlève cette barette et installe celle de 256 Mo à la place. Même procédure, pas de Kernel Panic.

- J'enlève cette barette de 256 Mo et installe l'autre de 256 Mo à la place. Même procédure, pas de Kernel Panic.

- Je laisse cette barette et ajoute celle de 128 Mo livrée d'origine avec la machine. Même procédure et pas de Kernel Panic.

- Je laisse ces deux barettes et ajoute la dernière de 256 Mo. Même procédure et pas de Kernel Panic.

Il semble donc que mes barettes ne soient pas à incriminer dans mes précédents Kernel Panic.
Ce qui m'étonne le plus c'est que j'ai bien sécoué la machine : 15 applis, voire plus, ont été lancées en même temps et aucun Kernel Panic alors que parfois en faisant quelque chose de tout bête : Kernel Panic.

Avec 15 applis ouvertes et 640 Mo de ram, j'avais 0 pageouts et encore 380 Mo de libre.

Je n'y comprends plus rien. D'où peuvent bien provenir ces Kernel panic que je n'arrive même pas à reproduire ?


----------



## Blob (9 Octobre 2002)

Tu peux aussi utiliser techtool pro pour vérifier tes barettes. Il existe une version lite de techtool (et donc gratuite si je ne m'abuse) mais je ne sais pas si elle permet de vérifier la ram.


----------



## Luc G (9 Octobre 2002)

On peut supposer qu'une barrette était plus ou moins mal connectée et qu'avec tes bricolages, tu l'as remis en place correctement. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Mais ce n'est qu'une supposition, rien de plus.

A part ça, en ce qui concerne DIMMCheck, il avait une fonction précise (et je ne suis pas sûr qu'il aille plus loin), c'est de vérifier la compatibilité des barrettes quand Apple a sorti je ne sais plus quelle mise à jour : il vérifiait la mémoire permanente des dites barrrettes (et au besoin la flashait pour la compléter) pour s'assurer qu'elles avaient bien les bonnes caractéristiques définies dans cette mémoire : c'était donc un pb de spécification, pas un pb de contrôle de bon fonctionnement.


----------

